# Horus Heresy Series



## Aldhissla (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm keen to start reading some of these, they actually sound quite good. Thing is though, I'm not going to be able to buy the whole set in the near future as I'm saving up to get a new amp. So as apposed to reading them in order, I was wondering if anyone had any must read suggestions from the series. Any input would be helpful thanks.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Well. For order, most of them don't necessarily need to be read in order. However, I'd read the first five in order for sure. And the first three are a MUST. Or you'll be like... wtf... is going on.


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Horus Rising, False Gods, Galaxy in Flames, Flight of the Eisenstien, and Fulgrim. Must be read in order. The books are usually under 10bucks. Just buy one and go from there. good luck


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Well. For order, most of them don't necessarily need to be read in order. However, I'd read the first five in order for sure. And the first three are a MUST. Or you'll be like... wtf... is going on.





DeathGuardGarro said:


> Horus Rising, False Gods, Galaxy in Flames, Flight of the Eisenstien, and Fulgrim. Must be read in order. The books are usually under 10bucks. Just buy one and go from there. good luck


I would actually agree with _DeathGuardGarro_ and say that the first five need to be read in order, not just the first three. Beyond that #6 (_Descent of Angels_) needs to be read before #11 (_Fallen Angels_). Also #12 (_A Thousand Sons_) and #15 (_Prospero Burns_) should ideally be read back-to-back.

But personally, I would read them in order of publication regardless. The first in the series (_Horus Rising_) is one of the best additions to the entire series so far, so I would start there and then continue in publication order when you are able.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Agree, first five then peruse at will. If you're hurting on cash, i'd recommend hitting up the sperm bank . That or hit up amazon, if you buy multiple books from the same retailer and get shipping as one, you can get some really good deals on used books.


----------



## Aldhissla (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey guys, thanks for the suggestions. In the end i got Horus Rising, False Gods, Fulgrim and Tales of Heresy. Bit of a lack of selection at Borders, so i may just hit up my lgs after Christmas, see if i can get Galaxy in Flames etc.. 

@Boc Lol, too young, yet i can legally have sex and give blood. Surely thats just a mixture of the two...


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Except first five, which should be read first, as other said (though I didn't like Flight that much), I liked most A Thousand Sons and First Heretic. I also read Legion, and while I love it (many think it' s best HH novel), didn't have that much emotional impact on me after reading it. I guess I'm all about the drama.
Dark angels novels are also ok, not so good written IMO, but are interesting, because they don't follow usual concept of HH book (great part of Descent of Angels is about time before coming of Emperor and his legions). I still have to read other HH novels.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I still suggest they are all read in publication order as alot of the books make subtle references to events of characters in the earlier books that you would of course not get if you read them out of order


----------

